# Nib Size



## heinedan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello,

I turned a Jr. Gent from using a blank from exoticblanks.com. It turned out really well, and I want to keep it for myself. I would like to buy one of Lou's nibs and replace the original, but I do not know if a Jr. Gent takes a small nib or a large one?

Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 26, 2009)

Takes the small nib


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, it is a small nib - per Lou.  I had the same question.


----------

